# Looking for a weight gain curse story



## dmcgurk (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm looking for a story I read awhile back on the stories page involving a weight gain curse. I think the plot involved a husband and wife going on vacation, and the wife gets into a car accident on the trip and kills a witch whose husband curses the wife to gain weight. I seem to recall her gaining at least 50 pounds over the next few days, and I think in the end her husband leaves her. If this sounds familiar to anyone let me know, would love to find the story again.


----------



## Sparrow (Jun 29, 2011)

I think the story you're looking for is called Fatter. 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/fatter.html


----------

